# Casque BT Type Bose avec son identique avec ou sans Isolation



## Phoenixxu (20 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Pourriez-vous m’aider à savoir si à l’inverse du casque Bose QC35, il existe des casques Bluetooth de bonne qualité (c’est subjectif je sais. Pour moi, Bose est bon) qui permettent d’avoir la même qualité de son en activant et en désactivant l’isolation active ?

En effet, je constate depuis toujours que mon casque QC35 est cool mais en réalité quand je le met en filaire et que je désactive l’isolation, le son est beaucoup plus en retrait. Et cela me soûle un je vous remercie pour votre aide !!
Vous auriez des suggestions de la marque Bose (le modèle 700 ?), Sony ? ... les AirPods Max ça donne quoi ? (Bon pour eux, j’attendrai la V2 de toute façon)


----------



## iBaby (26 Février 2021)

Bonjour.

L’AirPods Max, justement, a le même niveau de volume et de qualité audio, que l’on soit en Réduction active du bruit, ou désactivé, ou mode transparence, c’est idem.

Il y a aussi un casque que je possède, le nuraphone. Il a une excellente ANC, mais aussi une excellente isolation passive. Il est BT et filaire (analogique, Lightning, USB-C, et A). De plus sa qualité audio est top, c’est un casque hyper original, l’un des plus innovant qui soit.


----------



## Phoenixxu (26 Février 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> L’AirPods Max, justement, a le même niveau de volume et de qualité audio, que l’on soit en Réduction active du bruit, ou désactivé, ou mode transparence, c’est idem.
> 
> Il y a aussi un casque que je possède, le nuraphone. Il a une excellente ANC, mais aussi une excellente isolation passive. Il est BT et filaire (analogique, Lightning, USB-C, et A). De plus sa qualité audio est top, c’est un casque hyper original, l’un des plus innovant qui soit.


Merci !
Je vais regarder la marque Nuraphone par curiosité ! 
les AirPods, je ne suis pas fan des V1 d’Apple surtout avec certains défauts de jeunesse flagrante !

merci pour la réponse !


----------



## iBaby (26 Février 2021)

J’ai beau chercher je ne lui trouve pas les défauts d’une V1 ! Tant mieux.

Nura est une marque australienne. Leur casque est le premier à avoir une technologie basée sur l’otoémission acoustique émise par l’oreille (la cochlée), un son très faible que le casque et les serveurs nura analysent pour restituer un profil personnel d’écoute à chaque utilisateur. C’est absolument sérieux. Je vous laisse découvrir toutes les qualités supplémentaires du nuraphone. C’est le casque BT que je place juste derrière l’AirPods Max, une alternative valable et un pur bonheur musical. Il a un son très naturel et est très innovant.


----------

